# Farm Progress article mentions HayTalk



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Got mentioned in an article... Discussing Forage and Hay Production Takes Root on the Web - Farm Progress ...Discussed our HayTalk chat on Twitter. The real star of the article is a gal from University of Kentucky, Jesse Bussard. She is grad student and has her undergrad in forage and livestock. She has some great blogs; Pearl Snaps' Ponderings | A Pennsylvania Cattlewoman's View from the Range and forages | Pearl Snaps' Ponderings Jesse is very passionate about the ag industry, and farming. Another person that is involved in HayTalk chat is a young man and grad student at University of Tennessee, Ryan Goodman. His ag blog is Ranch Life « Agriculture Proud

Discussing Forage and Hay Production Takes Root on the Web - Farm Progress


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I checked Jesse's sight out and think its wonderful the way she and other young folks are promoting ag. She will go far in the ag world. Thanks for sharing Jim. I think tonight I will peek in on you tweety birds......or something like that;0)

Regards, Mike


----------

